
Uber lost over $5B in one quarter, but don’t worry, it gets worse - reallydontask
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/8/20793793/uber-5-billion-quarter-loss-profit-lyft-traffic-2019
======
methuselah
They solved a lot of isssues on the developing countries but how long they can
let their pockets bleed? They need to change the business model today or
tomorrow!

~~~
simonblack
I consider Uber to be a scam, soaking investors and drivers alike to subsidise
client-travel at a lower cost than taxis, while skimming off millions for the
company.

While investors keep throwing money at it, Uber will survive. But once
investors wise up, the company will be gone. Almost overnight.

